# my birdwater boxcab



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I picked up one of Bruce Birdwater's 7/8s boxcab kits (http://www.birdwater.com/EngineKits.html) earlier this year and finally had the time to get a round tuit .

The plywood box kit was modified a bit by closing off one door and cutting out the bottom frame to expose the wheels and rods of the LGB 2090 motor block. I gave the box a couple of plaster skim coats and added rivet strips at the edges to give it a steel look. Many of the detail parts are from a partially built, 1/16 scale 1914 firetruck kit picked up on eBay for $19 ($1 for the kit and $18 shipping as it was big!). The four cylinder engine was chopped down to a two cylinder and sits on the lead weight from the 2090. Amber LED lighting inside and out, a cigar tube fuel tank and a battery, lunch box and coupler pockets from Bill Martinsen finish it all off.

Some pics -

front











back











interior











-Brian


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat job, I like the interior and how you used the cut down engine. Battery cable is a nice touch, as is the lunchbox.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

*WOW!*


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice modelling, the added truck bits really add to the model Brian. 

With the motor being behind the driver and in the body sans divider, am I the only one thinking that this monster would be a very loud sweat-box in the 1:1 world?


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I love it!! I am just wondering how the radiator works? With no glass I guess the air comes in through the windows and out through the radiator?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Richard Weatherby on 05 Dec 2009 07:52 PM 
I love it!! I am just wondering how the radiator works? With no glass I guess the air comes in through the windows and out through the radiator? 


Ah, but just imagine an August day when you do a reverse switching move! 

A friend with a 1928 Buick actually has overheating problems when he drives with a tailwind Vs. headwind due to the lack of airflow. Probably why most people don't drive 1920s cars anymore, but then, he still shows movies on a 16mm projector, so he is a bit of a special case....


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Richard Weatherby on 05 Dec 2009 07:52 PM 
I love it!! I am just wondering how the radiator works? With no glass I guess the air comes in through the windows and out through the radiator? 

You got it Dick







. The fan runs in reverse pushing air out the radiator. On warm days you open up the windows. On cold days its nice and toasty inside!

-Brian


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Didn't I post "Love that interior!"?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 06 Dec 2009 08:44 AM 
Didn't I post "Love that interior!"?


I think that was over on LSC, Tom.

-Brian


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

It's a true gem Brian! Very beautyfull.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice work Brian. I am beginning to like the smaller stuff. The driver needs a coffee pot to go along with the lunch pail.


----------



## 3lphill (Feb 22, 2008)

Pot of stew on top of the manifold. 

Phillip


----------



## trainmaster1989 (Jan 4, 2008)

Excellent Model. It looks really cool.


----------

